# Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. April 2011)

*Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor


----------



## TankCommander (24. April 2011)

*Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Man kann jeden Kühler mit einem LED-Lüfter ausstatten. Und ob die Kühlleistung das hält was Zalman verspricht das werden die kommenden Tests zeigen. Glaube aber nicht das der Kühler für High End CPU's geeignet ist.


----------



## The_Schroeder (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

nur 360g und nur 3 Heatpipes, und da soll das Ding "Hohe Leistung" bieten?,..NEVER


----------



## push@max (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> nur 360g und nur 3 Heatpipes, und da soll das Ding "Hohe Leistung" bieten?,..NEVER


 
Sehe ich auch so..das Gewicht und die Größe des Kühlers scheinen nicht groß genug zu sein


----------



## Hademe (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Zalman..........voll für die Tonne! Seit Jahren hab ich nix gescheites mehr von denen gesehen.


----------



## miagi.pl (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

damit verabschiedet sich Zalman wohl vom High-End-Kuehler-Segment


----------



## thescythe (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



Hademe schrieb:


> Zalman..........voll für die Tonne! Seit Jahren hab ich nix gescheites mehr von denen gesehen.


 
hmm, vllt der CNPS9900MAX übersehen ??

Zur News selber, ich glaube kaum das es sich hier um ein High-End-Modell handelt - Von daher, abwarten was er leistet zu welchen Preis  

Schön das man den Lüfter tauschen kann, der scheint mir ein bissl zu Laut zu sein ^^



miagi.pl schrieb:


> damit verabschiedet sich Zalman wohl vom High-End-Kuehler-Segment


360g High-End


----------



## Hademe (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



thescythe schrieb:


> hmm, vllt der CNPS9900MAX übersehen ??



Zalman bekommts einfach nicht hin, entweder gute Kühlleistung und verdammt laut oder miese Kühlleistung und wenig Lärm!

Und wenns um WaKü geht ist Zalman ja gleich noch schlechter!

Ausserdem sehen die Dinger absolut bescheiden aus!


----------



## DJ-SK (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



> 360g High-End



Warum nicht? Seit wann sagt das Gewicht direkt etwas über die Kühlleistung aus? 
Entscheidend ist das verwendete Material, die Anzahl der Heatpipes spielt auch ne Rolle. 

Ob der Kühler also im High-End Segment mitmischen kann, werden die kommenden Tests zeigen. 
Ich gebe dem Kühler das Potential im oberen Mittelfeld mitzuspielen...


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Ich würde ihn in etwa mit dem A50 von Corsair gleich stellen, denke mehr lässt sich auf Grund der Anzahl Lamellen+Pipes kaum rausholen. Wenn er günstig ist, sicher für Leute mit (kleinen) Sandy Bridges interessant, so wie früher der Freezer 7 für kleine C2Duos.


----------



## miagi.pl (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



thescythe schrieb:


> 360g High-End


 ich meinte mit meinem kommentar dass wenn ich mir den kuehler angucke glaube das zalman jetzt und in zukunft mit dem high-end-kuehler-segment nix mehr zutun hat/haben wird.


----------



## thescythe (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



miagi.pl schrieb:


> ich meinte mit meinem kommentar dass wenn ich mir den kuehler angucke glaube das zalman jetzt und in zukunft mit dem high-end-kuehler-segment nix mehr zutun hat/haben wird.


 Der CNPS9900MAX hat sehr wohl im High-End-Segment eine Daseinsberechtigung, mit 755gramm rangiert er auf Höhe eines Prolimatech SuperMega 

Wie dieser hier vorgestellter einzuordnen ist werden Tests zeigen, was man vorweg nehmen kann ---> KEIN HIGH-END, dazu sprechen zu viele Faktoren dagegen !

Man darf über die verwendeten Lüfter bei Zalman gerne lästern ( mach ich ja auch ), was man nicht tun sollte, die reine Kühlleistung in Frage zustellen.
Ich konnte vor knapp 2 Jahren noch einen E5200@3GHz mit nem Zali 9500AT passiv kühlen, alles im grünen ohne den Lüfter 



> Seit wann sagt das Gewicht direkt etwas über die Kühlleistung aus?


Prolimatech Genesis 800gramm ohne Lüfter, Noctua D-14 1240g mit 2x Lüfter, Termalright Archon 806g mit nem 140mm Lüfter und noch den BeQuiet mit 2x Lüfter für 1550gramm, darf es noch ein bissl mehr sein


----------



## fornax7.10 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

HighEnd?

Der schafts vllt. einen corei3 2100t mit 35W TDP auf 70° IDLE zu kühlen

mfg


----------



## ColeTrickle (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Hatte den 9700 LED für den Q6600, den 9900 LED für den Quad 9650 und nun den 9900 Max für den 2600K. Der 9700 LED war wirklich wie eine Turbine, aber mich stört sowas nicht, bin da nicht so empfindlich. Den 9900 LED und den 9900 Max finde ich Okay von der Lautstärke, im Idle angenehm leise unter Last (Games) ein normales summen, nur unter Last (Prime) wird er laut, obwohl ich auch hier das summen nicht als schlimm empfinde. Die Kühlleistung ist Top.

Der 9900 LED hat meinen Quad 9650 (VID 1,23750) bei Zimmertemp (ca. 22 Grad) auf 55 Grad bei 4,0Ghz (1,248V Last) und auf 65 Grad bei 4,25Ghz (1,344V Last) gekühlt.
Der 9900 Max kühlt meinen 2600K (VID 1,2270 ohne Turbo) bei Zimmertemp, auch ca. 22 Grad auf 45-47 Grad bei 4,0Ghz (1,152V Last) und auf 57-62 Grad bei 4,50Ghz (1,292V Last).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Hm, doll ein Kühler für arme Leute die kommen damit aber verdammt spät. Es wäre ja tatsächlich mal ein Wunder wenn die einen leisen Kühler ohne Lüftersteuerung schaffen.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (25. April 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Wird wahrscheinlich von Leistung und zweck eher dem CM Hyper TX3 entsprechen,spricht als leisere,günstige alternative zum boxed-kühler...


----------



## 4clocker (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



> Zalman selbst gibt die Kühlleistung mit 240 Watt an.





> Performancemodus mit 20 bis 25 dB(A) laut Hersteller und 1.500 bis 1.950 U/min.]


Das glauben die von Zalman doch selbst nicht.

Die haben es noch nie geschafft eine gute Kühlleistung mit geringem Geräuschpegel zu bauen und das ist bei dem Kühler zu 99% nicht anders


----------



## FrittenFett (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, doll ein Kühler für arme Leute die kommen damit aber verdammt spät. Es wäre ja tatsächlich mal ein Wunder wenn die einen leisen Kühler ohne Lüftersteuerung schaffen.


 Arme Leute?!

Da ist der Mugen aber deutlich besser fürs gleiche Geld.

Oder leistungsmäßig ebenbürtig ein TX3 für 13€.


----------



## derP4computer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, doll ein Kühler für arme Leute die kommen damit aber verdammt spät. Es wäre ja tatsächlich mal ein Wunder wenn die einen leisen Kühler ohne Lüftersteuerung schaffen.


 Der Mugen 2 ist ja nicht wirklich teurer und den gibt es auch bei Alpen 2 Empfängern.


----------



## El Sativa (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

hatte "damals" den 9700er auf nem 4400x2 so 939. da war ich noch sehr überzeugt. hätte aber auch niemals das geld dafür hingelegt, wenn mich zalman nicht auch mit dem passivkühler, für meine damalige 4200ti, überzeugt hätte. das was die zzt. auf dem markt anbieten, ist nicht grade das, was ich mir von zalman erhofft habe.


----------



## biohaufen (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Hoffentlich ist der nicht so laut wie mein Zalman 9900A LED


----------



## mikee (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Ich höre rein gar nix von meinem CNPS9900MAX, der läuft immer auf 1700u/min.
Der ist Top leise und die CPU Temps sind in der oberliga.

Meine GTX580 hingegen im Referrenz Design,
die ist laut.
Obwohl Asus den Lüfter mittels Bios auf 80%Maximum gefixt hat.
Nun wird die Graka 65grad heiss, hätte lieber 100% beim Lüfter.
Ist mir aber zu anstrengend das Bios neu zu flashen,
am Ende habe ich dann auch noch einen Brick.

Immer auf Zalman rumhacken.
Ich habe alle angesehen.
Sehen alle Beschissen aus,
ausser ZalmanCNPS9900MAX.

Lächerlich was an dem Bemängelt wurde.
Der ist so leise, dass noch leiser wohl ein Witz sein soll.
Vorallem wenn man eine Laute Graka verbaut hat.
Kühlleistung ist auch Klasse.


----------



## mars321 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



mikee schrieb:


> Ich höre rein gar nix von meinem CNPS9900MAX, der läuft immer auf 1700u/min.
> Der ist Top leise und die CPU Temps sind in der oberliga.
> 
> Meine GTX580 hingegen im Referrenz Design,
> ...


 Soll auch menschen geben die ne leise Graka haben.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

240 Watt sind schon sehr optimistisch. Wahrscheinlich ist das die Angabe was maximal möglich ist bevor die Heatpipes den Geist aufgeben. Also dann 20 Grad Zimmertemperatur, 240 Watt Abgabe der Cpu, 130 Grad an der CPU --> kann rechnerisch abgeführt werden --> Ab mit der Info ins Marketing


----------



## Marule (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*



fornax7.10 schrieb:


> HighEnd?
> 
> Der schafts vllt. einen corei3 2100t mit 35W TDP auf 70° IDLE zu kühlen
> 
> mfg


 

der macht bei mir 29°C im idle bei nem core i7 3770K ...sonst noch fragen???


----------



## FrittenFett (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zalman stellt CPU-Kühler CNPS7X LED vor*

Schade nur, dass das mittlerweile mehr als nen Jahr her ist und deswegen nicht weiter von Interesse.


----------



## Marule (3. Juni 2012)

Ist ja auch nur für "googler" die sich unsicher sind ob der lüfter iwas taugt.....


----------

